# New 2015 chevy 2500



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

I got a 2500 with no options. (Good deal on lot) trying to get a plow. Fisher is local to me. I I only have one option. Hd2 8'6". I was going to try to get the xv2, but they say I need the beefier front end. 5600? I believe. Anyone run into this. Asked the parts guy...clueless about different front springs. Dealer is suppose to get back to me . Difference is 700 bucks between plows, figured I'd go with the v. Any advice would be great. Would the timbrens? Adjust the front enough to allow heavier plow or do they just help with wear and tear?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Definitely go with the V. Timbrens won't raise your FAWR at all, they will simply stop your front suspension from bottoming out. Heavier springs or airbags. Airbags would be my bet so I could let the air out when not plowing and have a stock ride.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You could also find a different dealer that will install it for you. Your dealer is simply covering their ass, which is understandable. If you have it installed at a different dealer, the one that is close to you will still do warranty work for you, but you'll be last in line since they didn't sell you the plow.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

Is their an air suspension that seems better than the other. I just want everything set up right. Only 500 miles on it so far. Would like it to last, not break all the time. Thanks for the quick response. It's a great truck. Just want to try to keep it that way.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I know of two manufacturers, although I'm sure there are probably more. Firestone makes one, and the one I like and am having installed next week is Air Lift. Air Lift has a system that has a remote to change the air pressure in the bags remotely, from in the vehicle, next to the vehicle, etc... This is what my local upfitter suggested, and after researching them I like their product and am going to go with. I don't want to have to get out and mess with a Schrader valve every time I want to change air pressure.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Or, get the straight blade and add wings. Wings make a straight blade roughly 30% more productive.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

look on the configurator of fisher's site to verify they may not be plugging your truck in properly. also does your truck have the plow prep package? the 5600# front end is one of the higher ones and should take significant weight. there is only one higher rated front and that is the 6k.
not knowing what you have the only configuration i can get to not offer all the plows is crew cab, diesel, long bed with 5600 lb front and gvwr of 9900.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the 4800 front. It is a crew cab with standard bed. The gvwr is 9500.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

nothing wrong with a straight blade.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Also my understanding from what my dealer told me is if you put a plow on without the plow prep then Chevy will void your warranty.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

jerseydrew;2038292 said:


> nothing wrong with a straight blade.


In this day and age, where productivity and time mean money? WRONG. A straight blade with wings at a minimum.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JoeG3;2038325 said:


> Also my understanding from what my dealer told me is if you put a plow on without the plow prep then Chevy will void your warranty.


Which PART of your warranty? It's not a blanket void/no void issue. I "voided my warranty" by tuning and deleting my Cummins. But I'm still having warranty work done. Know what you're talking about before you type some B.S. blanket statement here.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

The whole reason I bought it was to plow. They got me the best deal they could make. Every time I told them I don't want to void my warranty. They reassured me if was fine. The sales man, sales manager, and finance guy. I just had to add what I wanted out of pocket. Which is fine, but I'm kinda getting the run around about upgrading the front end. I thought I could just get bigger springs put on my dealer then I'd be golden. I'll have to call them back today. I wanted them to put it all on, so they could back it up. Getting colder here is NH..... I it won't be long.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Under warranty, the dealer WON'T INSTALL different springs.....unless you pay for them, and the labor installation.
However, the door jam sticker is still saying you don't have the proper springs


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

you bought the wrong truck. but that being said you can still do what you want you just can't get as big a plow as you want.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

also i agree with the above. your warranty is not blanket void. the front suspension for sure is void! aside from that i can't rally imagine anything else being voided due to a plow on a non VYU truck. oh and if you get the electrical gremlin that resets the radio they probably won't go chasing it down for you.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;2038346 said:


> Which PART of your warranty? It's not a blanket void/no void issue. I "voided my warranty" by tuning and deleting my Cummins. But I'm still having warranty work done. Know what you're talking about before you type some B.S. blanket statement here.


Didn't realize I had to be exact with what parts get voided! I'm just trying to help out, I didn't want him ending up at a different dealer for warranty work and finding out they won't cover it.

If you want the whole list my dealer said would be voided here you go: Front axle, front suspension and related, parts of the electrical system, damage to the frame. The list goes on but again that is only what MY DEALER informed me Chevy would void along with anything they could say was caused by the plow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It really depends on your dealer. Put the big blade on forget about it you'll be fine. We've been putting to hug of blades on pickups for 30 years and had very little problems. Most problems are from abuse anyways and warranty won't cover that. Our dealer is great with us


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sales manager says as long as I get a licenced plow installer put the plow and springs on he won't void my warranty.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

sixofus09;2039229 said:


> Sales manager says as long as I get a licenced plow installer put the plow and springs on he won't void my warranty.


And is the sales manager going to put that in writing for you? I doubt a sales manager would void anyone's warranty since they do sales and not service.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

I spoke with the finance manager also when signing the papers. He said that of I had any issues to speak with him also. I made it very clear that I would be plowing and I would purchase the items to make it the same as having the "plow prep package". I think I'm just worrying too much. I'm only doing my wife's business lot which is 16 spots and my house with is 8 spots. I wouldn't be beating the truck especially how I just bought it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

sixofus09;2039238 said:


> I spoke with the finance manager also when signing the papers. He said that of I had any issues to speak with him also.


They'll say anything back in the finance office to keep you there signing. That finance manager forgot about you after you left. Unless it's in writing, they did not promise it or guarantee it. I have learned this lesson before.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

Oh well. Tired of worrying. I'll beef it up and not pound on it. We shall see what happens.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

sixofus09;2039238 said:


> I'm only doing my wife's business lot which is 16 spots and my house with is 8 spots.


In my opinion, a V is overkill for your needs, unless you allow huge drifts to pile up.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

I live on a 2 house dead end street. I'm also near the seacoast area of NH. Last year was brutal. Rather have it and not need it, then need it and not have it. I've came home to 4' of snow blocking my drive way. I did prove a point by driving my Subaru through it


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I didn't realize you were only doing one small lot and your own driveway. Shoot, I wouldn't worry about anything then. I wouldn't even worry about airbags or anything. Just plow your two little spots and quit worrying. ****, for what you're doing, you could do it with a half-ton and not have problems.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Harleyjeff;2039251 said:


> I didn't realize you were only doing one small lot and your own driveway. Shoot, I wouldn't worry about anything then. I wouldn't even worry about airbags or anything. Just plow your two little spots and quit worrying. ****, for what you're doing, you could do it with a half-ton and not have problems.


This.....


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

I work in construction with new lots. I'm sure I'll be making space for our equipment. I rather be over prepared than under. Go big or go home.


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

After all that bs Berlin chevy is driving down with a loaner truck for me. They are putting on the xv2 ss. They took my Vin and said the truck is fine for the 8'6". What a pain in the a$$. I don't know if I should be pissed at portsmouth chevy or the local fisher dealer for not knowing the correct info. Either way I'm getting the plow I wanted.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

sixofus09;2038197 said:


> I have the 4800 front. It is a crew cab with standard bed. The gvwr is 9500.


I can't find where you say it's gas or diesel but I'm guessing gas. I have two 2007's with 4800lb front axles and diesels. We run 8'6" MVP Plus with the wings. I've replaced no front end parts besides brakes to date. Both trucks have Timbrens in them. You'll be fine.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

2015 2500 should have the 5200lb front end....


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

4800 is right on the door. I still have the 8'6" xv2. 960lbs of balast. Thing goes great. I want to level it out a little, but not 100% on what I want to do. It drops an inch with plow raised.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

You bought a truck knowing you wanted to put a plow yet you did not get one with plow prep...sounds like they "assured" you to make the sale on it. I'd be considering swapping to the 5200 or 5600lbs bars. Heck, you could always grab the diesel plow prep 6000lbs bars.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

You would wonder why they would even offer the 4800lb front. Is it as easy as swapping bars to up the front end to 5200-6000?


----------



## sixofus09 (Oct 9, 2015)

kah68;2098358 said:


> You would wonder why they would even offer the 4800lb front. Is it as easy as swapping bars to up the front end to 5200-6000?


That seems to be the $1,000,000 question. T-bars,maybe different keys,and maybe a few other things. I'm sure I'll probably figure that out over the summer. The truck drives fine with it on. We haven't had any large snow amounts unfortunately, so I haven't really put it to a test. I believe with all the ballast weight I put in made a big difference.


----------

